# Went to the promised land for a few days.



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

Fished with a pal and caught a fish.  I'm beat from the drive back, but here's a taste .  Thanks pal! Report in the morn. .....Tightlines

*Nice Drum *


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Nice fish, dude. Looks like you got a little sun.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i bet he pulled a lil bit. nice fish.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hmmm, that engine looks familiar... Nice fish Clyde!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Hmmm, that engine looks familiar... Nice fish Clyde!


funny.. I noticed the same thing... nice fish Clyde..


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice fish Clyde! Do you think you can make that trip again?? I will drive!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey I don't see any sand under your feet, you cheated . Nice Job!!!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Good to have friends  ....nice feesh...the R


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Pretty work Clyde.

Looks like you been hanging out with the right people. Congrats.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

dang.....ya called it,funny how ya said you would.....ya sure ya jus didn't let DD catch it,and he passsed ya tha fish?  



Great catch,buddy...can you give me the next winning lottery #'s?

Lucky SOB!


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*caught one also*

obviously not as big as clyde's, but my first red nonetheless. it made the whole trip because fishing the surf was not too productive....caught some sea mullet and blues, but that was it.

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/1137940red.jpg


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

DAng..F-O....it's been yor year....keep catchin...ya still in on the Amber Jack/cobia trip?


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

yeah al, just keep me informed.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> .ya still in on the Amber Jack/cobia trip?


When is this trip? Im interested.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

That is a nice fish Fred! Where is Clyde?? He must be worn out and had to sleep for two days now!!!  

2 more days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

fish-on said:


> obviously not as big as clyde's, but my first red nonetheless. it made the whole trip because fishing the surf was not too productive....caught some sea mullet and blues, but that was it.
> 
> http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/1137940red.jpg


Fred, you let that lil ole thing almost spool ya????  J/K, nice fish congrats on your first.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Crawfish&NTKG*

Got a "bone of contention" about the Shimano... Smmoooooth drag,no doubt,caught cobe,drum,amberjack,king mack,all kinda good stuff with it already.THANKYOUVERYMUCH..  

*BUT* the dern bail slammed shut when castin into a school of drummies the other day!! Ain't never had a Capricorn do that??


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks again Ken!*

Maybe they worked on that Shimano when they magged that Pro Gear the Dawg got.  LOL Your right too, my Capricorn never slams shut either.  Hell had it not been for that mishap, we would have had a tripple. .....Tightlines


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> Maybe they worked on that Shimano when they magged that Pro Gear the Dawg got.  LOL Your right too, my Capricorn never slams shut either.  Hell had it not been for that mishap, we would have had a tripple. .....Tightlines




well u gotta be able to cast farther than you can pee for that to happen    (as you would say mr. clyde.... tightlines!)


kenny glad you like it man... i dunno why the bail woulda done that... i really like the way it lays down braid, and for the most part ELIMINATES wind knots... i know it can handle some fish, put it to the test, you know the guy that can get warranty new reel for ya so beat it up seabass!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You like guns, draw!*



NTKG said:


> well u gotta be able to cast farther than you can pee for that to happen    (as you would say mr. clyde.... tightlines!)


LMAO, bring the $$$ with you on the weekend of the 11th. Make sure it folds, change breaks my nails.  By the way I like Franklins, not the Washingtons. .....See ya soon!


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Man that is the biggest spot i have ever seen and people call em panfish! u catch that on a bloodworm?  


N1! dude


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> *BUT* the dern bail slammed shut when castin into a school of drummies the other day!! Ain't never had a Capricorn do that??


Don't know what's the problem, but I have the 1000, Neil has the 4000, he used it for throwing gotchas, metals, and sibiki, and I use mine for throwing jigs and gotchas, not one bail problem. I'll take it if you don't want it.   It's a piece of junk.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

and neil also has the 2500  

11th huh? well maybe if nothin else we'll get some brown things


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*But Teo,*

it can't be a piece of junk? I lays down line good. ....Check


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> LMAO, bring the $$$ with you on the weekend of the 11th. Make sure it folds, change breaks my nails.  By the way I like Franklins, not the Washingtons. .....See ya soon!


Don't have money burried in my backyard like somebody, but got 50 that either one of us cast further than you... come on 6/11

... but wouldn't be fair due to your age and health anyway... no glory in this...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

teo... how u gonna turn my smack talkin into fightin words.. u know them md boys... now i gotta make sure hat's crew doesnt pull a tonya harding on me!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Well, we'll get Shaggy to be the judge... he's a stand up kinda person.. I trust him.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Zing Pow, I've never seen so many blown Up reels*

as when around you two guys!  We could do this all night but I have a plan.

*Coastal Waters From Fenwick Island De To Chincoteague Va Out 20 Nm-* 

Small Craft Advisory for hazardous seas remains in effect until Saturday afternoon 
Overnight
Se winds 5 to 10 kt. Seas 5 ft. Patchy drizzle with a chance of rain. Areas of fog. 
Sat
W winds 5 kt. Seas 4 to 5 ft. Areas of fog in the morning. A chance of rain with possible drizzle in the morning...then a slight chance of showers and tstms in the afternoon. 
Sat Night
N winds 5 kt. Seas 2 to 3 ft. 
Sun
NE winds 5 kt...becoming se in the afternoon. Seas 2 ft. 
Sun Night
S winds 5 to 10 kt. Seas 2 ft.

Think I'll hit the shore in the morn and knock the bottom out of some Big Black Drum. After all, I do need the casting practice.  You guys going after them Croaker again? ROFLMAO .....Snappedlines



CrawFish said:


> Don't have money burried in my backyard like somebody, but got 50 that either one of us cast further than you... come on 6/11
> 
> ... but wouldn't be fair due to your age and health anyway... no glory in this...


Guess there won't be any money in it either, Damn! You never grow up until you face your fears.....Bwak Bwak Bwak  


For those of you that don't know us, we are all friends here. So relax!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> as when around you two guys!  We could do this all night but I have a plan.


That was before I got the 525mag. That reel is a line saver.  For anyone who's thinking about get a start up combo, 525 with the HO mag conversion is the way to go.. I know daiwas are easily cast out of the box, but you have to adjust the spool tension to set it right, the 525mag, set it at 8 for beginner, 6 for little more advance.

Darn... I'm heading to bed.. good nite Clyde... 



Hat80 said:


> Guess there won't be any money in it either, Damn! You never grow up until you face your fears.....Bwak Bwak Bwak


Well, what would people think of me outcasting and 90 year old guy with a bad circulatory sytem, who need a scooter to get to the pier.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Man, you mean you didn't let Neil mag it?*

Goodnight my friend! .....Tightlines



CrawFish said:


> Well, what would people think of me outcasting and 90 year old guy with a bad circulatory sytem, who need a scooter to get to the pier.


They would think it's a freakin miracle, what else?


----------

